# Boyne lost at sea, 1898



## Petalouise1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm trying to trace a great great grandfather lost at sea.

It's possible he was on the fishing vessel Boyne which was lost in the North Sea during the great storms of October 1898.

I'm hoping there is an accessible crew list somewhere, but I'm yet to find it because I'm not clear on the vessel registration number. There were nine hands and I'm looking for their names.

Also, what does 'the boat is known to have "boarded" the cutter';- quote taken from newspaper cutting.

I've done searches but not really sure if I'm looking in the right places.

Any help gratefully received.
Peta


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Here is one of the crew. Tell me your great grandfathers surname and I will look for it.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

I believe the “cutter” was the fishing smacks ‘ mother ship’.


----------



## Petalouise1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Good morning,
I'm looking for John William Steward
Many Thanks
Peta


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Petalouise1 said:


> Good morning,
> I'm looking for John William Steward
> Many Thanks
> Peta


 A STEWARD was aboard the vessel.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

A copy of the crew agreement for this vessel for 1898 is available here. It's worth checking first that it covers October 1898: 

https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=109073

More info on the vessel is here (it should give a fairly detailed description and probably details of owners, mortgage, etc); https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10049550

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Good suggestion by Dave W,
From what's been said, the original poster is not totally sure if his G/G/Grandfather was lost whilst on board BOYNE.
Before contacting MHA Newfoundland. I would search in two other (cheaper/free) places.
First has the O/P looked at the Deaths at Sea index/register available from the pay to view site Find my Past.
I would also contact Hull History Centre. They hold Crew Agreements of Hull Fishing vessels 1884-1914.
As far as I am aware, you can search on line, with a name, for crew members down to Fourth Hand.

http://www.hullhistorycentre.org.uk/research/research-guides/fishing-crewlists.aspx

Can I ask if the O/P lives near Hull? If so, then it may be easier to visit in person.

That said most repositories are closed due to this Bloody Corona Virus. So the whole shooting match may have to be put on hold.

regards
Roger.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

She is looking for a 'John William Steward'. The person lost on the 'BOYNE' was named 'Thomas Steward'. There is only one 'Steward' on the Hull Lost Trawlermen list. And that is 'Thomas'. I suggest if her Great, Great Grandfather was lost at sea, then he was not on a HULL Trawler. She has not replied to my two posts mentioning the 'BOYNE' so I assume she realises she has made a mistake. Someone probably mentioned to her that there was a 'Steward' lost with the 'BOYNE' but was not given the Christian name. We will wait until she surfaces to find what she thinks.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

According to the DAS Register there are seven members of her crew reported as missing supposed drowned when the vessel was presumably lost on 1/11/1898 the list includes John William Steward.
I suggest the Hull Lost Trawlermen list has a typo.

Harber (Harry) – age, 37 – Skipper – Greenwich.
Steward (John William) - age, 34 – 2nd Hand – Batley Carr.
Fisher H – age, 30 – 4th Hand – Germany (Hamburg). 
Hill (James) – age, 40 – 1st Engineer – Grimsby.
Gates (Samuel) – age, 22 – Boatswain – Yarmouth.
Turner W – age, 26 – Trimmer -- Hull. 
Harrington (Jas) – age, 20 – Cook – Manchester. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hugh MacLean said:


> According to the DAS Register there are seven members of her crew reported as missing supposed drowned when the vessel was presumably lost on 1/11/1898 the list includes John William Steward.
> I suggest the Hull Lost Trawlermen list has a typo.
> 
> Harber (Harry) – age, 37 – Skipper – Greenwich.
> ...


 Just checked the Hull Lost Trawlermen list. STEWARD is the only one in the crew with a Christian name that's different to your list. She will be pleased with that. Maybe she will get back with a reply now. Your list also gives the places where they where from. Wonder if she knew he was from Batley Carr. (Thumb)


----------

